# Skewb H-perm in 1.63s and how i do it



## Cm_Hu (May 15, 2014)

I haven't found a faster video on youtube and i haven't found anyone do H-pern in this way, so i make this video.

The alg i use is originally written as [x' R U' L U' R' L U' L] on Meep's website, and i transformed it into my own way.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 26, 2017)

+4


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 26, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> +4



Lol, how did you even find this? It was posted 3 years ago. 

On topic though, it's actually a cool fingertrick.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 26, 2017)

ugh lanlan skewbs


----------

